# What is your opinion of Obama's presidency?



## Red Cat (Jan 9, 2017)

Barack Obama's second term as United States president is almost over and he's giving his farewell address tomorrow, so now is a good time to ask this question: What is your overall opinion on Obama's 8 years as president?

Please don't post stupid stuff like he's a Muslim, he wasn't born in Hawaii, or he hates America. Thank you.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 9, 2017)

One thing I agree with you on. I acknowledge he is not Muslim. He was born in America. 

The last one... I can twist into he had his own vision for America. Don't want to say more.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 9, 2017)

I think he's just been a pretty average president. I think the Republicans were too unwilling to work with him in Congress, and so that will likely affect how history remembers him. I don't think he was as good of a president as Bill Clinton though.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 9, 2017)

I can agree with that "republicans were too unwilling to work with him in Congress". I think both parties are usually unwilling to work with someone that is of a different party/different agenda.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 9, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> I can agree with that "republicans were too unwilling to work with him in Congress". I think both parties are usually unwilling to work with someone that is of a different party/different agenda.



One reason I thought Bill Clinton's administration went better was because a Democratic president and a Republican Congress were able to work together well. We just haven't seen in the same cohesion in recent years.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 9, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> I think he's just been a pretty average president. I think the Republicans were too unwilling to work with him in Congress, and so that will likely affect how history remembers him. I don't think he was as good of a president as Bill Clinton though.



I think Obama was above-average. The country was in a better spot after Clinton than Obama, but I think Clinton had a better starting point to work with. Part of Obama's legacy will be that he undid bad stuff like DOMA and Don't Ask Don't Tell which Bill Clinton signed into law.


----------



## moonford (Jan 9, 2017)

He was a fine President, I think he is a nice man and I agreed with many things he had done for the United States, however I have disagreed with a variety of things he had done but they don't affect me so I won't go down on him for it. He supports the LGBT+ Community and is in favour of people being married to the same sex which is very sweet and he is in every way better than George W Bush (although that it isn't hard to surpass him, a discarded tissue could do a better job than Bush.)

He is in no way the worst President, that title goes to Bush Jr.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 9, 2017)

In my opinion, Obama is the worst president. He ignored the 10th amendment just to pass stuff like his bathroom policy and his healthcare plan, his healthcare policy was one of the worst ideas ever invented (along with communism and political correctness), and he done several other things like the illegal prison swap in 2014 that is bad for America. I also don't like his handling in the Ferguson case. And it's not just Obama that was the worst president. This generation of Americans is the worst generation ever, at least politically. They not just supported Obama despite all of the bad things he done, but they also done other things Obama didn't do that are horrible.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 9, 2017)

In my personal opinion, speaking as a Briton, you guys don't know how lucky you were.


----------



## Crash (Jan 9, 2017)

there were some things he did that i agreed with, and others i disagreed with. i'm not big into politics at all so i can't really go into much detail, nor can i really give a valid opinion on what i believe should've been done, but i don't think he was our worst president by any means. 

however, outside of his political decisions, i have a great deal of respect for how obama acts towards other people and how he carries himself as a whole. even when he's directly harassed, booed, or anything similar, he treats everyone fairly & gives them a chance to speak their mind. i think that's really important, and i only wish the same could be said of our next president.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 9, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> In my opinion, Obama is the worst president. He ignored the 10th amendment just to pass stuff like his bathroom policy and his healthcare plan, his healthcare policy was one of the worst ideas ever invented (along with communism and political correctness), and he done several other things like the illegal prison swap in 2014 that is bad for America. I also don't like his handling in the Ferguson case. And it's not just Obama that was the worst president. This generation of Americans is the worst generation ever, at least politically. They not just supported Obama despite all of the bad things he done, but they also done other things Obama didn't do that are horrible.



He also increased the racial divide and had 1% GDP growth.


----------



## demoness (Jan 9, 2017)

this alternate reality would make a good book

he was alright, didn't push as forcefully as i wanted him to to trample out the ridiculous republican resistance crying about issues they want to control, but don't have the right to.  but he lived in reality and that's more than i could say about many of his um "critics."


----------



## piichinu (Jan 9, 2017)

hes a muslim he wasnt born in hawaii and he hates america:/


----------



## Antonio (Jan 9, 2017)

badgrl2 said:


> hes a muslim he wasnt born in hawaii and he hates america:/


u beat me too it..


----------



## xanisha (Jan 9, 2017)

Considering the mess he walked into when he first took office I think he did very well. I may have not agreed with everything he did, but I can say that I am impressed with him. He has preserved over 265 million acres of land more than any other president (this is also not including the two new national monuments) which I think is more than amazing. He has also deported more illegal immigrants than any other president in history (over 2.5 million from 2009 to 2015). His administration has also opened more than 20 civil rights investigations into local police departments for either the departments racist actions or for their brutality cases which I applaud him for (unfortunately with Jeff Sessions history he probably won?t push for civil rights investigations, which is a shame). Also, the amount of racism he and his family personally had to endure over these years from other politicians and from the American people is insane, however this man handled himself with class and dignity at every turn and I respect him for it. He won?t go down in history as the best president ever but he did better than the past few presidents we have had.


----------



## ams (Jan 9, 2017)

I think he was an amazing president. I'm not American, but his presidency made me hopeful that things were going in the right direction. By Canadian political standards I would call him quite moderate, which is where I am on the political spectrum so I agreed with most of his policies. I'm deeply saddened that so many Americans chose hatred and ignorance moving forward, but I think it will show more progressive people the dangers of political apathy.


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 10, 2017)

the way the poll choices are written, I can't really say Obama was a better President than Clinton, so i marked him as average.  He was obviously better though than George W. Bush (who was an idiot in every way).  Obama seemed far more honest than most politicians, which is a plus, although it doesn't accomplish anything.  He did better than I expected during his first term-- many of his bailout measures were unpopular and perhaps even unfair, but they worked and it's quite convenient how many have forgotten how close this country-- indeed all of the West-- came to falling into utter enduring Great Depression-type economic despair under the ruinous policies of the Republicans.  If the history book writers one day smile on Obama for anything, it will be for guiding the country out of the 2d worst recession in its history.

Two of his unpopular, or at least loudly criticized, efforts-- universal healthcare, and pulling troops out of Iraq and Afghanistan, were cornerstones of his campaign, so you really can't act surprised that he pursued them.  Healthcare insurance could have worked if it weren't sabotaged by the Republicans.  In an ingenious bit of chicanery, they are the ones who insisted on penalties for those not obtaining coverage and then turned around and used those penalties as the primary means of making constitutional attacks on the affordable healthcare laws.  The Affordable healthcare act concept also relies upon a logical but naive assumption: that state governors would want to help their own citizens.  Wrong!  Corrupt GOP governors like Florida's Rick Scott, who came from Texas and made his fortune running healthcare companies that defrauded Medicare, were especially opposed to anything that might help their own citizens if the idea came from federal government or if it might hurt their profiteering cronies in the medical billing industry.

So, I cant really say Obama accomplished anything great, although that mostly was not his fault.  It is clear that any idea no matter how great from the executive branch was going to be vigorously opposed and shot down by the GOP majority merely because it came from a Democrat in the executive branch.  I do think however, in hindsight people will have greater appreciation for the fact that Obama got the economy away from the cliff it was heading towards when he took office.


----------



## travis (Jan 10, 2017)

I'll just say that it's been hugely significant to me that the President of the United States has been a staunch ally and advocate for the basic dignity and equality of LGBT people over the last 8 years. The Matt Shepard Hate Crimes Act, the fall of Don't Ask, Don't Tell, the President's support of full marriage equality and his refusal to defend the so-called "Defense of Marriage Act", the President's inclusive messaging - including at multiple State of the Union addresses - and so much more... those were formative moments for me and for a lot of people. I am so proud to call him my President. I will miss having an honorable man serving in the White House. President Obama is truly a class act and I think history will ultimately look on him very favorably.


----------



## Corrie (Jan 10, 2017)

I dont think he did too much but he didnt ruin anything either. I think he kept America in one piece which is good for a change.


----------



## Cynicat (Jan 10, 2017)

I'd say Obama was above average. I thought it was good that he supported thing as health care, abortion, lgbt rights etc. Didn't agree with everything he said but I think I disagreed more with other presidents of America.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 10, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> I think Obama was above-average. The country was in a better spot after Clinton than Obama, but I think Clinton had a better starting point to work with. Part of Obama's legacy will be that he undid bad stuff like DOMA and Don't Ask Don't Tell which Bill Clinton signed into law.



That's a good point. Obama is overall very mixed IMO but mainly because Republicans were completely unwilling to work with him in Congress. However, DOMA was largely undone by the Supreme Court, not Obama himself.


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 10, 2017)

badgrl2 said:


> hes a muslim



You do know muslim is a religion right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






As for the question, I think he did great with what he had. I wouldn't mind an extra 8 years with the Obamas tbh.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 10, 2017)

I chose the second option, but I'm definitely going to miss him when he leaves. I got all sad when I heard Obama was going to give his Farewell Address soon on the news a few minutes ago :c


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2017)

He was better than recent presidents, but not historically great. I was talking to my mom earlier actually and said it was pretty sad to see him go because we'll probably never have another black president again. If we do it'll be YEARS from now.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 11, 2017)

Most young people...
Like Obama
Like Bernie
Care about LGBT


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 11, 2017)

Helloxcutiee said:


> He was better than recent presidents, but not historically great. I was talking to my mom earlier actually and said it was pretty sad to see him go because we'll probably never have another black president again. If we do it'll be YEARS from now.



I wouldn't be particularly surprised about that, considering we failed to elect the first female president.


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 11, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Most young people...
> Like Obama
> Like Bernie
> Care about LGBT



So America will have a great future.


----------



## moonford (Jan 11, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> So America will have a great future.



It depends on who will have the power in the future.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2017)

Vizionari said:


> I chose the second option, but I'm definitely going to miss him when he leaves. I got all sad when I heard Obama was going to give his Farewell Address soon on the news a few minutes ago :c



I know, it's pretty unfortunate to actually see the end of an era. I 'member when Obama was first inaugurated, I was in the 10th grade. I even saw his inauguration speech on that very day. I can't believe time has passed that much already. Some things may take a long time, but when it gets to the end, feelings tend to get pretty weird because there's nothing left.


----------



## Soraru (Jan 13, 2017)

His presidency? I think he did a great job. Of course there are some things he spoke on that I don't agree with, but hes done a lot to make a positive change to this country starting with his presidency.
Overall he and his family has a lot more class and I think they represented well.
I just adore him as a person as well. He has such a fun and classy personality.

Given this country's shameful history I really hope that we can have another president like him in the future. Rather than conserve the country's outdated and immoral ways, it'll be a progression to actually be what we are supposed to stand for.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes. "Great job." 

*cough* increases racial divides *cough*
*cough* doesn't care about the 10th amendment *cough*
*cough* forced people to have insurance *cough*
*cough* 2% GDP growth in seven years *cough*

Shall I keep coughing?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Shameful history? Do you research!

Yes. We fooked up on things that other countries fooked up on too but we are a nation that had spread democracy across the world, a world power, helped fight diseases, gave the world a strong point on the economical side of things.

We are a diverse country. The most diverse I believe. Have another country even attempt to have 10% increase in a minority. I dare the results.

- - - Post Merge - - -

immoral and outdated?

Poor, purple penguin...

For one...

LGBTQ Marriage was legalized.
Many are still against abortion.
Many find religious freedom and tolerance here through the law.

You are uneducated, my purple penguin.


----------



## moonford (Jan 13, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Yes. "Great job."
> 
> *cough* increases racial divides *cough*
> *cough* doesn't care about the 10th amendment *cough*
> ...



Purple Penguin?


----------



## Haskell (Jan 13, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Purple Penguin?



I was making fun of the fact that some grade schools influence or require children in 1st grade+, even Kindegarten to call each other and have the teachers call them "purple penguin" because of their self-identity.


----------



## moonford (Jan 13, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> I was making fun of the fact that some grade schools influence or require children in 1st grade+, even Kindegarten to call each other and have the teachers call them "purple penguin" because of their self-identity.



I've never heard that before, must be an US thing.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 13, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I've never heard that before, must be an US thing.



Not a U.S thing. A liberal thing.

It's not common but it's still there.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 13, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> We are a diverse country. The most diverse I believe. Have another country even attempt to have 10% increase in a minority. I dare the results.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> Poor, purple penguin...
> ...



You're putting america on a high shelf without checking the facts. A quick google search shows that america is in fact not the most diverse country in the world. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_ranked_by_ethnic_and_cultural_diversity_level
http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2013/07/18/the-most-and-least-culturally-diverse-countries-in-the-world/

Also, stop being so condescending of a person.


----------



## moonford (Jan 13, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Not a U.S thing. A liberal thing.
> 
> It's not common but it's still there.



Oh, those damn liberals, hate those guys!!!!!111!!!! (I'm obviously joking)


----------



## N e s s (Jan 13, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Oh, those damn liberals, hate those guys!!!!!111!!!! (I'm obviously joking)



Pretty realistic honestly. I live in Texas, I hear it pretty frequently.


----------



## moonford (Jan 13, 2017)

N e s s said:


> Pretty realistic honestly. I live in Texas, I hear it pretty frequently.



X'D And they say liberals are more intolerant...


----------



## N e s s (Jan 13, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> X'D And they say liberals are more intolerant...



For me its more like "those crazy liberals" in my school, stuff like that.

Its funny really, because I remember Irhaskell mentioned before that teachers shouldn't be trying to influence their students about their political opinions, when my sister takes a high school college course where the professor mentioned politics on day 1 saying "Alright, so we have the conservatives, and we have the lunatic liberals.".


----------



## moonford (Jan 13, 2017)

N e s s said:


> For me its more like "those crazy liberals" in my school, stuff like that.
> 
> Its funny really, because I remember Irhaskell mentioned before that teachers shouldn't be trying to influence their students about their political opinions, when my sister takes a high school college course where the professor mentioned politics on day 1 saying "Alright, so we have the conservatives, and we have the lunatic liberals. They're all crazy.".



Over here in Ireland we don't talk about politics in our schools much, mainly because well, we have better things to do than give each other BS about our own individual views.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 13, 2017)

I do stand by that. Teachers should teach, not mandate a way their student thinks.

- - - Post Merge - - -



N e s s said:


> You're putting america on a high shelf without checking the facts. A quick google search shows that america is in fact not the most diverse country in the world. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_ranked_by_ethnic_and_cultural_diversity_level
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2013/07/18/the-most-and-least-culturally-diverse-countries-in-the-world/
> 
> Also, stop being so condescending of a person.



Yes daddy. Can you tuck me into bed now? .-. Seriously?

By the way... you can't deny America is diverse. I said that I thought it was the most diverse. Didn't think I would receive that much hate for what I didn't even present as a fact.

By the way. Stop being a purple penguin.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I feel like extremists on the left present their side more as fact and be more aggressive about it than the right as a whole.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 13, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> I feel like extremists on the left present their side more as fact and be more aggressive about it than the right as a whole.



Left-wing extremists don't walk into black churches and shoot people there to make a statement.



> By the way... you can't deny America is diverse. I said that I thought it was the most diverse. Didn't think I would receive that much hate for what I didn't even present as a fact.


We're diverse because we brought black people over here on ships like cargo and took land from Mexico. Oh, and let's not forgot the natives living here before the Europeans ran them off their own land. Yep, our diversity is something to really be proud of.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 13, 2017)

He was alright. I'm not one that is that freaked out by this election though either. 2 evils to vote between so eh.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 13, 2017)

View attachment 192335




Red Cat said:


> Left-wing extremists don't walk into black churches and shoot people there to make a statement.



Lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

What about that mentally challenge 18 year old human being that was tortured for being white by four African-Americans?

Both incidents are cases of real racism. Now go cry me a river.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Red Cat, you're a class A moron. America is a country of acceptance of differences.

Now go blame white men for all your mistakes in life.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 13, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> View attachment 192335
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't support a candidate who basically blamed all Muslims for terrorist attacks or all immigrants because a few of them are rapists and killers.



irhaskell8 said:


> Red Cat, you're a class A moron. America is a country of acceptance of differences.


And you're Exhibit A of this absolutely wonderful, tolerant country we live in.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 13, 2017)

Facts
* Black tribal leaders in Africa sold their people to various parties.
* Blacks weren't the only ones enslaved. What about the Irish?
* Us exploring N. America brought disease. What the colonists of N. America did to the Native Americans was and is horrifying.     They were raped, killed, plundered, and tricked. 
* Spain and the French explored the "New World". Everyone's blaming white men for the horrendous and horrific acts upon Native Americans but not Spaniards?
* Native Americans were not saints. Look into it. 

Now we can keep on crying about history or we can learn from it and understand why it took place. Crying about it won't change crap. What you can do is stop blaming white men for everything.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 13, 2017)

Most Muslims aren't terrorists.
Most terrorists are Muslims.


Do you even see the News? Blocking immigration from regions of terror is actually smart. Wow! I'm not saying don't do anything, nah. We need to blow up ISIS' operation and other militant terroristic groups and set up "Refugee Camps" in the Middle East. Not in our home country.

There is a difference between being "acceptingly tolerant" and "stupid". It's not safe to allow refugees that don't get the proper vetting into our country and put the people of America in harms way. Call me racist. I'll call you liberal.

America is a country of diversity that unites in catastrophes and perseveres through hard times.

- - - Post Merge - - -

There's a difference between "illegal" and "legal"... Surprise!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 13, 2017)

i thought he was a pretty good president, i loved having him in office. i really am gonna miss him..


----------



## Haskell (Jan 13, 2017)

See. I can respect Hopeless Opus even though I disagree with her on many fronts.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 13, 2017)

Sidenote:  What are your opinions on Milo Yiannopoulos? I love him lmao


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 13, 2017)

who tf is milo yabbadabbadoo lol
no but in all seriousness, never heard of him!


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 13, 2017)

Hopeless Opus said:


> who tf is milo yabbadabbadoo lol
> no but in all seriousness, never heard of him!



Sorry just ignore me. I Youtube too much.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 13, 2017)

Well. I'm done conversing. Going to focus on relaxing and having fun! How about that for a chance? Haha... spend too much time sharing my worthless opinion that won't change anything.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 13, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Well. I'm done conversing. Going to focus on relaxing and having fun! How about that for a chance? Haha... spend too much time sharing my worthless opinion that won't change anything.



Down with modern feminism down with racism down with Hitler Team USA!!!!!! 

There I brought this to an end.


----------



## Soraru (Jan 14, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Yes. "Great job."
> 
> *cough* increases racial divides *cough*
> *cough* doesn't care about the 10th amendment *cough*
> ...



wow looks like i accidentally struck a nerve with you, huh. 
i would go and pull up sources and research like i often do with my class projects, but as a result of past experiences, i dont try to reason with someone who excuses a shameful history because "other countries fooked up on too" and thinks that because america is diverse that we do not have a white supremacy issue here.

also you sound very, very upset with my thoughts here. i dont mean to personally attack you if thats what your feeling. in fact i don't recall even directing my original post to you. that was on your poll, remeber? the one you didn't word out so well?
wonderful preach on what this amazing, flawless country has done for the rest of the world. such progression, such diversity. i'm sure whoever had told you those things will be proud that you rehearsed it online. 

not exactly sure what this purple penguin/gender inclusive stuff means to a conversation about presidency. i assume its an passive aggressive attempt to get personal with me, but your gonna need to take a deep breath, and relax. if you can't handle your emotions with politics and discussions with a child's level of condescending, and attempt at a flame war because you get upset, i don't think its a good idea for you to click on political threads.

anyways, diversity is a great thing. but food is what really brings people together.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 14, 2017)

Soraru said:


> wow looks like i accidentally struck a nerve with you, huh.
> i would go and pull up sources and research like i often do with my class projects, but as a result of past experiences, i dont try to reason with someone who excuses a shameful history because "other countries fooked up on too" and thinks that because america is diverse that we do not have a white supremacy issue here.
> 
> also you sound very, very upset with my thoughts here. i dont mean to personally attack you if thats what your feeling. in fact i don't recall even directing my original post to you. that was on your poll, remeber? the one you didn't word out so well?
> ...



True. A good drunk Denny's meal at 3 am after the club always brought my friends and I together. One time there was even a drunk white girl fight.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm American. I believe in the holy democracy, the right to freee speech..



lmao - trying to reference a gospel song


----------



## N e s s (Jan 14, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Yes daddy. Can you tuck me into bed now? .-. Seriously?
> 
> By the way... you can't deny America is diverse. I said that I thought it was the most diverse. Didn't think I would receive that much hate for what I didn't even present as a fact.
> 
> By the way. Stop being a purple penguin.



Hahahahaha, ok "purple penguin", what ever you feel like thinking. Its obvious to me that you're an irrational person who gets a kick out of sharing their political opinions to people, which I won't try and stop you on that. Someone could tell you "I like obama" and you would reply with "what????? how can you LIKE obama. this this this obama was terrible".

So yes "purple penguin", I see no reason to keep getting in conflict with you. I'll let you berate people for being liberals all you want, it doesn't effect my well being.

By the way, heres a fun fact about "purple penguins". "Purple penguins" originates from a Nebraska school district. Nebraska is a red state, so I find it slightly ironic how you're using it as a way of insulting me somehow.


----------



## Munyo (Jan 14, 2017)

Can we stop these threads...


----------



## Haskell (Jan 14, 2017)

If you don't like these type of threads then don't comment or look at them. 

I don't like Church. So I'm not going to go to Church.
I don't like Kanye's Music. So I'm not going to listen to his music.

- - - Post Merge - - -



N e s s said:


> Hahahahaha, ok "purple penguin", what ever you feel like thinking. Its obvious to me that you're an irrational person who gets a kick out of sharing their political opinions to people, which I won't try and stop you on that. Someone could tell you "I like obama" and you would reply with "what????? how can you LIKE obama. this this this obama was terrible".
> 
> So yes "purple penguin", I see no reason to keep getting in conflict with you. I'll let you berate people for being liberals all you want, it doesn't effect my well being.
> 
> By the way, heres a fun fact about "purple penguins". "Purple penguins" originates from a Nebraska school district. Nebraska is a red state, so I find it slightly ironic how you're using it as a way of insulting me somehow.



First of all. Just because a state is red, doesn't mean cities/schools don't have liberal policies. Obama won Nebraska by the way.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> If you don't like these type of threads then don't comment or look at them.
> 
> I don't like Church. So I'm not going to go to Church.
> I don't like Kanye's Music. So I'm not going to listen to his music.
> ...



He actually only got one out of five of its electoral votes.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 14, 2017)

Maybe I got my facts mixed up but I believe either in 2008 or 2012 he did well in Nebraska. I don't know. I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 14, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Maybe I got my facts mixed up



It's not the first time that's happened...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Munyo said:


> Can we stop these threads...



Can people like you stop clicking on these threads just to post about how much you hate them?


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

"And it's not the first time it happened..."

Ok. Explain?

Just because I have a different view doesn't mean it's because of facts, et cetera are mixed up? At least I can own it when I mess up, like Trump does.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 15, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> "And it's not the first time it happened..."
> 
> Ok. Explain?
> 
> Just because I have a different view doesn't mean it's because of facts, et cetera are mixed up? At least I can own it when I mess up, like Trump does.



Trump owns his mistakes? When has Trump ever owned his mistakes? He almost always denies stuff he's said and done, blames other people, and dodges questions about himself. You got your facts "mixed up" yet again.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

Trump. With that vulgar despicable audio clip - he apologized sincerely. 

Trump. Anyone who knows him personally knows he's humble.

His voice will be heard. No matter who doesn't want to hear it and just wants him to surrender! 
He see's something wrong. He states it. When there's an outrage, he keep's on restating it. He doesn't change his opinion or his thought process bc some dumblids want him to.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 15, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> Trump owns his mistakes? When has Trump ever owned his mistakes? He almost always denies stuff he's said and done, blames other people, and dodges questions about himself. You got your facts "mixed up" yet again.



You might as well be arguing with your front door red cat


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

You might as well be leaving the country. If you seriously don't like it here and you think that America is despicable, then leave! I'm done with bafoons tonight. 

You all think just because I have different opinions that I am a front door or something else! I am an American. An American with opinions that I can voice because of the brave men and women who fought for that freedom. 

Without America's stance and determination in the world, it'd be a different place! And let me just tell you, not positively different!


----------



## Soraru (Jan 15, 2017)

N e s s said:


> You might as well be arguing with your front door red cat



lol i lost it at this comment


----------



## vel (Jan 15, 2017)

he the best in the west in my opinion <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



irhaskell8 said:


> You might as well be leaving the country. If you seriously don't like it here and you think that America is despicable, then leave!



bro you do know some people can't leave, because they have family here, or they have nowhere else to go, right? it's not as easy as going on a website, not enjoying the content, and leaving. leaving a country is actually real life crap, sorry that you didn't seem to know.


----------



## moonford (Jan 15, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> You might as well be leaving the country. If you seriously don't like it here and you think that America is despicable, then leave! I'm done with bafoons tonight.
> 
> You all think just because I have different opinions that I am a front door or something else! I am an American. An American with opinions that I can voice because of the brave men and women who fought for that freedom.
> 
> Without America's stance and determination in the world, it'd be a different place! And let me just tell you, not positively different!



To that first section of that post, its not as simple as that and you know it.

To the second section of that post, fair enough.

To the third section of that post, that is true but America as a whole wouldn't be the place it is today if it wasn't for the British, French, Irish, Spanish, Portuguese and other settlers from other Countries. You would be nothing, no diverse cultures, just Amerindians and maybe some Russians. c;
No Caucasians, Asians or African- Americans, just nice tan skin. (Most likely)

Also calling people bafoons and morons isn't civil and you say that you want a civil conversation but you are the one who gets personal with other people, including me and Ness. When we did nothing wrong in the first place, we were doing the same thing as you, *sharing our opinion.*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 15, 2017)

He was pretty great. A lot of good things happened under him and I was glad to have him as a president for 8 years.


----------



## steven310250 (Jan 15, 2017)

With the amount of jobs moving out of the country, black lives matter destroying property not able to talk it about their issue in a kindly manner, still continuing, more discredited, dishonest journalism, more molly coddling and pandering to lunacy, illegals taking American jobs, yeah ....the only good thing Obama did was killing Osama and give gays legal rights to marriage. Other than that pretty terrible at handling crisis.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> To that first section of that post, its not as simple as that and you know it.
> 
> To the second section of that post, fair enough.
> 
> ...



Well... when I get threated like a third-class citizen on any conversation about politicians with Red Cat and N E S S, I will call their actions bafoony. N E S S and Red Cat were being obnoxious, treating me like a third-class citizen. You on the other hand, just disagree with everything I say. 

And... if you really hate the country, you'd leave it. It is as simple as that, You must not hate it that much to put in that effort to leave.

America is diverse because of various settlers. If those who started colonizing the eastern shore of North America and other regions of territory, didn't... someone else would have.

America is a country, my country that has helped people find religious freedom, freedom from illegal bigotry.

We are not perfect. No one is. There will always be TRUE bigots.

- - - Post Merge - - -



steven310250 said:


> With the amount of jobs moving out of the country, black lives matter destroying property not able to talk it about their issue in a kindly manner, still continuing, more discredited, dishonest journalism, more molly coddling and pandering to lunacy, illegals taking American jobs, yeah ....the only good thing Obama did was killing Osama and give gays legal rights to marriage. Other than that pretty terrible at handling crisis.



He didn't kill Osama Bin Laden. Those men that put their lives on the line did. He instituted and engaged in finding Osama Bin Laden.

He only supported LGBTQ because of peer pressure and he didn't want his "legacy" to be destroyed.

BLM reminds of the KKK and The Black Panthers. Another group that provokes racism.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 15, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> You might as well be leaving the country. If you seriously don't like it here and you think that America is despicable, then leave! I'm done with bafoons tonight.
> 
> You all think just because I have different opinions that I am a front door or something else! I am an American. An American with opinions that I can voice because of the brave men and women who fought for that freedom.
> 
> Without America's stance and determination in the world, it'd be a different place! And let me just tell you, not positively different!



By your logic here you should have left the country about 4-8 years ago because you obviously hated Obama. And yeah sure you're a american or whatever, so am I. Don't you think that I too have the right to tell you I think you're a selfish, condescending person? If you think i'm treating you like a "3rd class citizen", why don't you take a look back and see the things you've said to people on this forum? Such as you calling people class A. morons or b****es.

i'll give you this; you and my front door really aren't alike. My front door doesn't sprout arms and legs and run to my computer to voice their public opinions _*on an animal crossing forum*_, and when someone calls them out they decide to say "OHHHHHHH you can't tell me what to do!!!!! I'm an american damnit i have my own opinions yadayadayada 1st amendment!!! i'm a tech-savvy informed citizen of society!!! stop liking obama trump is the best!!!!!!".

So yeah, see you later "purple penguin". Take a look at how silly this whole situation is and create a verdict. Although I won't be surprised if you reply to this saying "1st amendment", because i'll just leave a like on it 

btw i demand you call me "purple penguin" from this point forward because i find it hilarious that you use it as a way of branding liberals.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

N E S S, I don't like you. Period. Point. Blank.

I disliked Obama, yes but I still loved America. Your logic is trash trash garbage.

You're pretty much mocking me for sharing my opinions. What you stated in your second paragraph is not how I communicate.

If I did the same to you it would be...
"IRHASKLEL IS A FRONT DOOR!"
"HES JUST STUPID. ah!"
"TALKINT TO A WALL"

You're twisting things, just like the media. I know you did not communicate like is shown above.

I have insulted those who have insulted me. Don't like it? Don't get on the train of personal attacks. Kk?

- - - Post Merge - - -

What are some of the ways I can stop sounding condescending?


----------



## N e s s (Jan 15, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> N E S S, I don't like you. Period. Point. Blank.
> 
> I disliked Obama, yes but I still loved America. Your logic is trash trash garbage.
> 
> ...



You didn't follow my request of calling me purple penguin :l

- - - Post Merge - - -

If anything, you saying my logic is trash doesn't make any sense because I never said I dislike america but I have a problem with trump???


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

What I am trying to communicate is that a lot of people on here have communicated they dislike America. I was wrong and I assumed you fell into that category. I apologize.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2017)

Everyone who wants to post in threads like this needs to be respectful of other opinions. If you don't think you are able to calmly and respectfully discuss this topic, simply don't post in this thread.  It's normal for political discussions to have many differing points of view, so if you are unable to talk to people who disagree with you, don't discuss politics on The Bell Tree at all.  Our rules state that every user should be respectful of others, which is why we will infract or suspend those who make personal attacks or mock others.


----------



## Soraru (Jan 15, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> BLM reminds of the KKK and The Black Panthers. Another group that provokes racism.



you really just went there.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

Just presenting my opinion.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 16, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Well... when I get threated like a third-class citizen on any conversation about politicians with Red Cat and N E S S, I will call their actions bafoony. N E S S and Red Cat were being obnoxious, treating me like a third-class citizen.



Have a little perspective here. There are a lot of people around the world who get arrested or jailed or killed for stating their opinions. Getting bashed on a forum is not being treated like a third-class citizen. The names we've called you are not any worse than the names the incoming president you admire so much has called people, so if you're so upset about being bullied on this site, then maybe you should take some time to think about how other people feel about the guy that you so vehemently stand by and defend. No one is going to feel sorry for you until then.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 16, 2017)

In just 4 days, his presidency be all over.

I still think Obama did a terrible job on our nation. If he isn't the worst president, he still is the worst within the past 100 years or at least the worst in 50 years. And yes, this post is coming from a person who is well aware of the existence of Richard Nixon's, Ronald Reagan's, and George W Bush's presidencies. Some of you think that one of these three was actually the worst president, but I disagree. But that's because I opposed Obama's policies and supported the right-wing views. When it comes to stuff like abortion, economics, gun control, and foreign policy, I am firm on the right wing, but when it comes to political correctness, racial quotas, political discrimination, and safe spaces, I tend to avoid the extremes on either side (like banning liberal media or conservative media), but I oppose all of these issues and would focus on a one-sided perspective. It's like extreme gray rather than extreme on one side.

Hopefully, Donald Trump does a better job than Bush, or at least better than Obama. Some may think he couldn't do anything right, but let's wait and see.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

Who says I think I'm getting bullied?

"Third class citizen" as in the bottom of your totem pole for whom you respect.


----------



## Soraru (Jan 16, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Who says I think I'm getting bullied?
> 
> "Third class citizen" as in the bottom of your totem pole for whom you respect.



Red Cat is right though. You've gone around and quoted people's opinions on politics, and went in personal, passive aggressive attacks.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 16, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> "Third class citizen" as in the bottom of your totem pole for whom you respect.



Nah. There are a lot of people I dislike more than you. You're not a bad person; you're just really annoying with your head-in-the-sand mentality with a lot of stuff.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

Soraru said:


> Red Cat is right though. You've gone around and quoted people's opinions on politics, and went in personal, passive aggressive attacks.



I understand where you're coming from.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm not going to change my opinion over words on the internet. Actions speak louder than words.

What fun would it be if everyone had the same opinion?


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> Nah. There are a lot of people I dislike more than you. You're not a bad person; you're just really annoying with your head-in-the-sand mentality with a lot of stuff.



The thing is... that I'm passionate about what I believe.

If a political conversation is engaged, I'll participate. What fun would it be if everyone was thinking the same thing?

And... I won't change my opinion over some words on an internet. Meaning, actions speak louder than words.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 16, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> I'm not going to change my opinion over words on the internet. Actions speak louder than words.
> 
> What fun would it be if everyone had the same opinion?



Ehh, I'm pretty sure you've made that clear before in previous posts.


----------



## Soraru (Jan 16, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> I'm not going to change my opinion over words on the internet. Actions speak louder than words.
> 
> What fun would it be if everyone had the same opinion?



so you do this just to go against what everyone else's opinion with the addition of passive aggressive name calling to borderline insults, to provoke them because its fun for you?


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

No. I post my opinion. If you attack me personally, I attack you personally. I acknowledge that it was and is not the best to handle a situation like that. 

You are twisting things, Soraru. If we aren't going to discuss politics and keep on discussing "top reasons why irhaskell8 sucks", then why are we here? 

Vizionari, if you're tired of seeing me post then don't look where I post.


----------



## Soraru (Jan 16, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> No. I post my opinion. If you attack me personally, I attack you personally. I acknowledge that it was and is not the best to handle a situation like that.
> 
> You are twisting things, Soraru. If we aren't going to discuss politics and keep on discussing "top reasons why irhaskell8 sucks", then why are we here?
> 
> Vizionari, if you're tired of seeing me post then don't look where I post.



i dont recall your name even being in my original post. you came at me as you came at others with passive aggressiveness. i never even said that you just put between quotation marks, but you quote it as if i did. 

we were talking about politics until you decided to make it personal, now when you get a taste of your own medicine and get called out for your attacks, you wanna change subject and go back to politics?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 16, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> No. I post my opinion. If you attack me personally, I attack you personally. I acknowledge that it was and is not the best to handle a situation like that.
> 
> You are twisting things, Soraru. If we aren't going to discuss politics and keep on discussing "top reasons why irhaskell8 sucks", then why are we here?
> 
> Vizionari, if you're tired of seeing me post then don't look where I post.


Who said I was tired of your posts? I was just stating my opinion.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

Look. I don't care what you think of me personally. I'm done trying to debate here over who started what. It's an elementary game.

I acknowledge that I engaged in personal attacks when I should not have.

Now, can *we* get back to politics? Or do *we* need to spend some more time in elementary school?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Who said I was tired of your posts? I was just stating my opinion.



Perhaps I was too aggressive over that. I apologize.


----------



## Soraru (Jan 16, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Look. I don't care what you think of me personally. I'm done trying to debate here over who started what. It's an elementary game.
> 
> I acknowledge that I engaged in personal attacks when I should not have.
> 
> ...



of course you dont wanna talk about who started what, because you instigated the personal attacks.
again with the passive aggressiveness. tsk tsk.

but sure, lets get back to politics. one thing im really happy about obama's presidency, is that he is a legitimately elected president.

and that he treated his wife with the finest ice cream baskin robins had to offer, on their first date.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

Why do you say that he is a legitimately elected president?

Is it because of the "Kremlin"?


----------

